# B Saaz In A Hefeweizen



## fraser_john (7/11/07)

I have never used B Saaz before and had bought some from Ross to give a mexican lager 5 minutes of "oomph" as an experiment, but the wife has commented about the lack of hefeweizen in the draught line-up.

Given I have everything bar the Hallertau I normally use in my Hefe, can anyone tell me whether the B Saaz is going to be appropriate?

Thanks

John


----------



## Ross (7/11/07)

fraser_john said:


> I have never used B Saaz before and had bought some from Ross to give a mexican lager 5 minutes of "oomph" as an experiment, but the wife has commented about the lack of hefeweizen in the draught line-up.
> 
> Given I have everything bar the Hallertau I normally use in my Hefe, can anyone tell me whether the B Saaz is going to be appropriate?
> 
> ...



John, go for it... will go very well IMO.

cheers Ross


----------



## fraser_john (7/11/07)

Crikey, you are quick on the draw Ross  

Awsome, I'll start planning a Sunday brew whilst SWMBO is off to Ballarat taking the little one to dance competition! By the time she is back there will be a hefe in the conical


----------



## enoch (7/11/07)

My first hefe is currently on tap and used B Saaz - tastes pretty good although not sure (don't care) if it is strictly appropriate. Probably over bittered by going 20-25IBU but the hops hold up nicely against the clove attack.


----------



## Adamt (7/11/07)

If you add strictly a bittering only addition you shouldn't get that much flavour from the hops anyway. If you start adding flavour and aroma hops you can forget calling it a hefeweizen  (The style nazis have already shot you down anyway)


----------



## Lukes (7/11/07)

I did one with the NZ hop flowers. Just call it a Motueka Wheat :icon_cheers: and enjoy.


----------



## beersom (7/11/07)

Go for it!
I use B Saaz in my hefe and no-one knows untill you tell them.

Stuff the style nazis. In fact i am brewing another batch on Friday and I just might up the amount of B Saaz in it.

... and just think, if it is good enough for Schneider to use NZ Cascade in Edel-weisse it is good enough to use B Saaz in your hefe


----------



## Whistlingjack (7/11/07)

That's the beauty of being able to tailor your beer to what you think will taste ok.

Having said that, I just don't like Saaz in a hefeweizen.

WJ (not a style nazi)


----------

